# Hypo and Armour questions



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Diagnosed a month ago as hypothyroid based on blood work and symptoms.

Doctor started me on 15mg of dessicated thyroid (from a compounding pharmacy, supposed to be like Armour) for 2 weeks then increased to 30mg for the past 2 weeks.

All of my symptoms are very much still there - namely depression and weight gain. The newest (superfun!) thing is that I am in incredible pain after any kind of exercise.

Is that normal? Is that a symptom of being hypothyroid?

Has anyone lost weight after starting Armour? At what dose and after how long?

Thanks for any info...


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Nycgp,

Unfortunately, recovering from thyroid disease is not an easy fix. It takes several weeks just for the body to start to adjust to having the thyroid replacement meds, and it can take months for the body to heal from the damage that hypothyroidism can cause. It literally affects every cell in the body.

Exercise intollerance and muscle and joint pain can be symptoms of hypothyroidism, but, since your pain seems to be extreem, and started after you went on the replacement, I think you need to check with your doctor.

Did it start after you were bumped up to the 30 mgs?

Welcome to the forum

Phoenix


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the response.

My symptoms - especially the weight gain and joint/muscle pain - have been around for about a year but have definitely increased dramatically since going from 15 to 30mg.

Is there an adjustment period with this med where it gets worse before it gets better?

I'm scheduled to speak to my doctor at the end of the week and I imagine she will increase the dose. I'm happy to keep going if this is common, but I'm worried that I'm making things worse with this med.

Can things be worse on a too-small dose than on none at all?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nycgp said:


> Diagnosed a month ago as hypothyroid based on blood work and symptoms.
> 
> Doctor started me on 15mg of dessicated thyroid (from a compounding pharmacy, supposed to be like Armour) for 2 weeks then increased to 30mg for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the board! When you are euthryoid (normal for yourself), you will lose weight but probably not before. You can "maintain" though which is a good thing to do.

Once I got on Armour, it took months of titration but I finally started to feel good (euthyroid) and the weight started to come off.

Each person is different. I am stable on 3 3/4 grains of Armour!

So..........how did you come to be diagnosed and what is your diagnosis?


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Was diagnosed as hypothyroid from a high TSH (22.50 from a range of 8.0-15.0)

Is there supposed to be a more specific diagnosis?
I'm very new at this...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nycgp said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> My symptoms - especially the weight gain and joint/muscle pain - have been around for about a year but have definitely increased dramatically since going from 15 to 30mg.
> 
> ...


I had to chuckle but I know it's not funny! It is common. The titration process of any med is difficult but sometimes more so w/ thyroid as it takes you to some nasty places. It's like climbing a ladder; you don't feel relief until you are that the top (euthyroid) which is were you feel good and are functioning normally once again.

Too small of a dose would be a disaster as would too large of a dose. Euthyroid is where you and doc are aiming that is why the thyroxine is increased in small doses so you don't over shoot the spot that feels right to you. Then as you feel better,you do more which necessitates further titration.

Constistancy is very very important for your new life-style. I am constistant to the point of regimintation but I feel great nearly every day!!! So, I don't mind doing what I have to do to feel good.

Be a patient patient and all will be well. We are here for you!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

im gaining weight despite eating half the amount i used to


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Andros - thanks for the info and support!

Fuzzy - that is totally how it is with me. Its unbelievably frustrating.
I wonder why I bother watching what I eat at all now...
What med are you on? What dose?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nycgp said:


> Was diagnosed as hypothyroid from a high TSH (22.50 from a range of 8.0-15.0)
> 
> Is there supposed to be a more specific diagnosis?
> I'm very new at this...


Sometimes there is. You could have Hashimoto's for example. Cancer would be another. It would be very good indeed if you could get your doctor to run these antibodies' I put below.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

It would also be good to get the FREE T4 and FREE T3 lab tests to use as a "baseline" for fine tuning and to track your progress.

Here is a good site that explains these lab tests and more.....
Understanding thyroid lab tests......http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Do you have a goiter, trouble swallowing, sleep apnea??


----------



## nycgp (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh - no, I do have all those numbers (somewhere). But they were not what helped diagnose this. Meaning, all those numbers seem to have been normal. There was nothing off until the TSH test... But yes, will speak to the doc about all this as I just had the labs done again at the 4-week mark.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> im gaining weight despite eating half the amount i used to


Well,your food choices count too! Also, do you think you have mxedema? Fluid retention?

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/m/myxedema/symptoms.htm

If you think so,please call your doctor.

But yeah; I and others have gained weight eating half what we used to and exercising. It "is" the pits. There is light at the end of the tunnel. Just want you to know that.

Stay the course and always check with your doctor if you have symptoms that worry you.


----------

